# Homemade Boat Cover Support System



## F239141 (Mar 12, 2012)

Its nice to keep a cover over your boat when its in the yard, but we all know no matter how tight you have them on your boat, they turn into pools everytime it rains

So I decided to make support system for mine and here is how you can make one 

I used 1 1/4 on mine and the pics pretty much explain how its built, I did glue my joints but you would not have to, its very light and easy for one person to set in the boat


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the picts. About 5 years ago i made a support out of the thinner pvc tubing, before I saw it here. It's OK but i tried last year to make a beefier one out of the 1.5/2" (???) tubing. I tried to put the forward vert pipe in the pedestal hole in the front deck. It was a long reach. And I had issues with the back vert piece. You gave me the ideas for the 'feet'. And it will be easy to pull from the boat. Thanks much. Bruce


----------



## F239141 (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont know how your boat is set up but this on is easy to take in and out. Hardest part is getting the tarp on by your self, but then again its a PITA to get the car cover over my Camaro by myself, so thats probably a givin that the boat is going to be a PITA


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2012)

I have t's on the ends not elbows and this hangs up the tarp while trying to pull it on myself. I prolly have it too tall also. New tarp is on order. I'll wait til it arrives before I decide to cut the verticals shorter.


----------

